# كيف اتوب ؟ وكيف اعترف ؟ وماذا اقول ؟



## خاطى ونادم (14 أكتوبر 2008)

1 - يجب مزج الاعتراف بالتوبة ، فهما عمل واحد غير منفصل .


2 - لتكن لك فترات هادئة تجلس فيها مع كتابك المقدس بروح الصلاة ، وطلب استنارة الروح 

القدس  ولا تحصى خطاياك ، بل لتكتشف بشاعتها مع ادراك عمل النعمة الالهية العجيب ، فتحزن 

وتئن لكن مع سلام  وتعزية .


3 - مع وجود دالة محبة مع اب الاعتراف لتكن فى خشية الرب ،

فان لحظات الاعتراف هى جلسة عند قدمى المصلوب ليتمتع الاثنان بعمله العجيب .


4 - لا تضع فى قلبك ان تخفى شيئا ، لكن لا حاجة لتفاصيل قد تثيرك نحو الخطية .


5 - فى بدء الاعتراف ونهايته قدم صلاة شكر لله واهب العطايا وغافر الخطايا .


************                  **************                           *************

 اكثر من فتاة تشكو من انها ترتعب حين تتقدم للاعتراف  ، فسألت بعضهن :- ماهى مشاعرك

يوم زفافك ، وانت تتزينين لعريسك بعد ارهاق شديد يحل بك وبعائلتك وباصدقائك من اجل ساعة 

الزفاف ؟ انها مشاعر فرح فريدة لن تتكرر . هكذا عندما نعترف نتقدم لروح الله لكى يغسلنا ويجملنا 

لحفل عرسنا ، فما اسعد تلك اللحظات !



6 - لا تحول الاعتراف الى عمل رسمى ، فتحصى عدد خطاياك التى لا تحصى ، لكن ليكن الاعتراف 

كشفا عن لهيب القلب المتقد نحو الشوق للعريس السماوى ، وطلب عمل الروح القدس واهب 

المغفرة فى استحقاقات الدم ، وواهبنا روح المجد والقوة والسلطة والملوكية فندرك حقيقة النفس 

كعروس ، ملكة سماوية تجلس عن يمين ملك الملوك السماوى .


----------



## kalimooo (17 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرا" خاطى ونادم 
على الموضوع الجميل
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع رااااااااائع يا خاطى ونادم 
مرسىىىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (17 أكتوبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> *شكرا" خاطى ونادم
> على الموضوع الجميل
> سلام المسيح*​



شكرا لمرورك يا كليموووووووو ربنا يباركك اخى

نورت الموضوع


----------



## خاطى ونادم (17 أكتوبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع رااااااااائع يا خاطى ونادم
> مرسىىىىى على الموضوع
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​



شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا يا كوكو على مرورك الجميل ربنا يباركك اخى

نورت الموضوع


----------



## amjad-ri (18 أكتوبر 2008)

_*موضوع  جميل

شكرا  

سلام المسيح​*_


----------



## خاطى ونادم (19 أكتوبر 2008)

amjad-ri قال:


> _*موضوع  جميل
> 
> شكرا
> 
> سلام المسيح​*_



شكرا لردك يا امجد ربنا يباركك اخى


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (19 أكتوبر 2008)

> فان لحظات الاعتراف هى جلسة عند قدمى المصلوب ليتمتع الاثنان بعمله العجيب .


 
شكرا على روعة الموضوع 
تحياتي​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (20 أكتوبر 2008)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> شكرا على روعة الموضوع
> تحياتي​



شكرا يا بنوتة على مرورك الجميل نورتى الموضوع  اختى


----------

